# Barre de menus transparente



## Anonyme (1 Février 2008)

Salut,

Je suis sous Leopard, j'ai déjà modifié la couleur du dock
peut-on modifier la couleur de transparence de la barre de menu ? 
Je n'aime pas trop le blanc laiteux.
Et je veux que la barre reste transparente.
Y-a-t-il une astuce pour arrondir les coins supérieurs de cette barre de menus comme dans les versions précédentes de Mac OS X ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## EMqA (1 Février 2008)

Pour les coins arrondis, il existe diplaperture.
Pour la transparence de la barre de menus, je passe mon tour.


----------



## GrInGoo (1 Février 2008)

EMqA a dit:


> Pour les coins arrondis, ilexiste diplaperture.
> Pour la transparence de la barre de menus, je passe mon tour.



la barre est do'rigine déjà un peu transparente non ? 

Sinon il faut utiliser un logiciel qui permets de mettre des thèmes, je me rappel plus du non, faudra que je regarde sur mon disque dur externe . 

EDIT : Shapeshifter


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2008)

Merci pour Displaperture !

Shapeshifter n'existe pas pour Léopard  
En fait, j'aimerais que la couleur de transparence ne soit plus blanche mais noire ou tout simplement translucide


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2008)

Leopaque.


----------



## moonwalk9r (2 Février 2008)

C0rentin a dit:


> Leopaque.



Rien à voir...


----------

